# Pics with some new goodies...



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

Ok guys, here are a few new pics of my ride. I just added the SAP front bumper and the wheels/tires. I welcome your comments, but be gentle with the old girl, she's got over 50,000 miles now...


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

and just a few more...


----------



## TulsaGTO (Oct 3, 2004)

That is beautiful. The only thing I would do is paint the SAP grills black to match the scoops and front intake.

:cheers


----------



## tabes117 (Dec 14, 2006)

:agree . Looks great! what did the front bumper run you??????


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

tabes117 said:


> :agree . Looks great! what did the front bumper run you??????



I don't know what the total would be with paint and installation because I had a lot of other work done at the same time. But the SAP extension itself only runs about $330-350 depending on where you buy it. And thanks for the kind words! BTW, did you just buy an 05/06 Torrid Red? If so, congrats on buying the fastest color, and if not, congrats anyway!! :cheers


----------



## tabes117 (Dec 14, 2006)

Yea , just bought my new 05 last week. With my gm card earnings, I got it for $19040.00 plus tax. No money down, no trade. M6, 18's could not say no!


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

tabes117 said:


> Yea , just bought my new 05 last week. With my gm card earnings, I got it for $19040.00 plus tax. No money down, no trade. M6, 18's could not say no!


Hmmm, I'd say that sounds like a 'no brainer'but you forgot to mention 400HP.  Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

looks great.............I much prefer the look of the SAP grilles unpainted


----------



## MikeEwithTheZ (Jan 16, 2007)

you should make the holes on the outside of the lower grill into brake ducts to cool your front brakes...But it looks real nice


----------



## PHOTOGOAT (Feb 17, 2006)

V8 GOAT said:


> Ok guys, here are a few new pics of my ride. I just added the SAP front bumper and the wheels/tires. I welcome your comments, but be gentle with the old girl, she's got over 50,000 miles now...


Very nice!

Are those GM wheels? If so, how did you get your hands on them, price?

Just wondering, I would like to spice up the black one with some wheels just like that. I have received more requests for photography with the car, the chrome wheels would really set it off.

:cool


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

what tire size are you running on the rears?


----------



## JohnnyB4439 (Feb 1, 2007)

We were at a dealership the other day looking at GTO's, and I asked the salesman if I could get the apperance package put on and he said yes. I was under the impression that you couldn't get that option from the dealer anymore?


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

I think only the rocker panels were discontinued, but they may have them still in a SAP set.

Good Luck,

Chris


----------



## JohnnyB4439 (Feb 1, 2007)

that would be sweet!


----------



## justinporto (Oct 11, 2006)

V8 GOAT said:


> Ok guys, here are a few new pics of my ride. I just added the SAP front bumper and the wheels/tires. I welcome your comments, but be gentle with the old girl, she's got over 50,000 miles now...


hey i got a question. How much did it cost you to get that 05 exhaust set up and how much for installion? i was thinking about doing that to my 04. by the way car looks real nice man. :cheers


----------



## Old Goat/New Goat (Oct 30, 2006)

*New Brochure*

About a month or so after I took delivery of my 06 GTO I got a Pontiac brochure suggesting that I run down to my dealership and take a look at the optional front fascia, rear fascia w/dual chrome exhaust tips, and a nice looking grill. I Took the bait and ordered the grille and wanted a hold on the front Fascia. Several days later I got a call from the parts manager and was informed that those parts are no longer available and I could come down and pick up my refund. A little history here might be in order... I traded in a 2006 Toyota with less than 2,000 miles on it for the GTO. I started feeling guilty because I had not bought an American car even though I had been checking with my local GM dealership if any GTO's were coming in. I was told that none would be available for the rest of the year. (The same thing happened the year before). All of a sudden after the Toyota was purchased there were three available. I really wanted an American car and I wanted a GTO so down to the dealership I went and I really took it in the shorts after the trade. I knew I was making a bad deal but I was being a good American and getting a car that I really liked. NOW I get this phone call that there are no parts available that this 10 page brochure was suggesting that I consider. All of a sudden I felt like a real fool thinking that GM had gotten their game together. Some people never learn! A few months have gone buy and I keep seeing listings for these parts that my dealership could not sell me. What is going on? I keep feeling those holes in my shorts after that great deal I made. The good news is I LOVE the GTO and feel it is one of the best cars that I have ever owned. Now... I am disappointed that GM did such a poor marketing job on such a great car! Not to sure what I've been running on about. I guess I'm disappointed that even when we do make a good machine we don't know how to sell it! Sorry if these ramblings are in the wrong place.


----------

